# Payment



## HostSlayer (Jun 5, 2017)

Which payment method do you prefer to use?


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 5, 2017)

Bitcoin


----------



## Lee (Jun 5, 2017)

PayPal.


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 5, 2017)

For trustworthy places, CC. For sketchy or one-time purchases, PayPal.


----------



## RLT (Jun 6, 2017)

PayPal


----------



## maounique (Jun 6, 2017)

No preferences, have multiple accounts and cards, none related to me, so whatever goes.
I never tried bitcoin though, i keep saying to myself one of these days will invest some time into researching the idea.


----------



## graeme (Jun 6, 2017)

Credit cards.

Bitcoins look like a viable alternative, atleast for small transactions, but I have not needed them yet.

See no reason to use Paypal


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 6, 2017)

Paypal:

1. I don't have to give my CC details to yet another small business. This is the main thing. Both for security and because it's one less place to update when my card expires, etc.

2. Paypal is always approved by my bank. With a random hosting provider, I might have the "denied by bank, sir we detected possibly fraudulent activity..." cycle.

3. If it's a scam, I can charge back. Note that I've only done this once in my decade+ of using VMs, and it was someone who suddenly deadpooled and screwed a lot of people on LET.


----------



## maounique (Jun 7, 2017)

raindog308 said:


> 3. If it's a scam, I can charge back.



That is done through the CC, not Paypal, right? Or you mean dispute?


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 7, 2017)

maounique said:


> That is done through the CC, not Paypal, right? Or you mean dispute?



Chargebacks can only be done through the card issuer so using PayPal doesn't really offer any additional protection for card users because credit card and debit card users receive the same fraud protection and have the same ability to file chargebacks regardless of whether they give their card number directly to the merchant or use the card through a 3rd payment processor like PayPal. In the US, the Fair Credit Billing Act and other federal and state laws give card using consumers legal protection when errors or fraud occur. The FCBA limits a consumer's legal liability for unauthorized use of their credit card to $50. In the US, credit card users do have a little more legal protection than debit card users when something goes wrong, but both have some legal protection.



> I don't have to give my CC details to yet another small business. This is the main thing. Both for security...



I'm going to strongly question whether your card information is really less safe when you give it to a smaller business because when you look at data breach statistics, the overwhelming majority of card users who have had their personal information/card information compromised have had it compromised after using a large merchant (probably due to a combination of the poor security, including slowness to apply security patches practiced by many large merchants/companies, and then with some large companies there is also the disgruntled poorly paid outsourced worker factor which has contributed to large breaches at companies like ATT see http://www.nearshoreamericas.com/att-agrees-pay-25-million-customer-data-breach-call-centers/ )


----------



## maounique (Jun 7, 2017)

DomainBop said:


> I'm going to strongly question whether your card information is really less safe when you give it to a smaller business because when you look at data breach statistics, the overwhelming majority of card users who have had their personal information/card information compromised have had it compromised after using a large merchant (probably due to a combination of the poor security, including slowness to apply security patches practiced by many large merchants/companies, and then with some large companies there is also the disgruntled poorly paid outsourced worker factor which has contributed to large breaches at companies like ATT see http://www.nearshoreamericas.com/att-agrees-pay-25-million-customer-data-breach-call-centers/ )



While I totally agree with that, we have a very different problem with the small companies: they have a limited number of victims.
You can file a class action suit against a big company as AT&T, a bank, even much smaller ones, still, if there are only a handful or say, up to 100 of victims all over the world, who is going to pay the huge costs of litigation in order to catch the blind man and take his eyes out?
Yes, the data is already out there, you still have to change your card (but personal details remain), yes, you are being reimbursed by the bank, but in the case of a small company, there won't be anyone to pay for the other damages.
Using a payment processor without giving the details to the "small company" does not mean paypal in absolute terms, there are many card processors which do not give much info to the seller, so...


----------



## Localnode (Jun 21, 2017)

I mostly use PayPal for online purchases, just due to the ease of use. I _sometimes _use my credit card.
Preference is PayPal.


----------



## ctrlswitches (Jul 27, 2017)

Paypal is the most used and very secured online payment gateway. Some other payment gateways used commonly are bicoin, skrill, master card, EBS and WebMoney.


----------



## maounique (Jul 27, 2017)

ctrlswitches said:


> Paypal is the most used



Very true, however, about security... It is not without security, of course, but i dont think it is very secure either. As an user i like the guarantees, for example i did not receive an item from ebay, the seller continued to ask for more time, I agreed each time, however, after a few iteration paypal refunded my payment even though i did not ask for it.
As a representative for a business which uses paypal to receive payments, though, it is so sad when they say customer charged back with their bank and card and you have no option than to pay the fees and lose the money, no matter the reason. I must admit there are few things that frustrate me, this is one of them.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 27, 2017)

Bartering <_<

PayPal or BTC otherwise.


----------



## YourLastHost (Jul 28, 2017)

Definitely prefer PayPal when making purchases. 

Bitcoin/PayPal are equally good when receiving funds. The only payment processor that I am not too fond of is Stripe, since we had some fraud issues with it in the past.


----------



## UltratechHost (Jul 28, 2017)

BitCoin, PayPal, PerfectMoney is preferred.


----------



## River (Jul 29, 2017)

graeme said:


> Bitcoins look like a viable alternative, atleast for small transactions, but I have not needed them yet.



I've avoided bitcoin, I like the idea, I don't like the permanent-ness. If I don't get the service I paid for, I like knowing paypal or the CC company will take care of me.


----------



## web-project (Jul 29, 2017)

paypal and card payment as normally you do get protection.


----------



## Proloy Das (Aug 3, 2017)

Paypal/Bitcoin


----------

